# Removing rust from saw blades



## nwl1995 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Guys. So I got a free stack of table/miter saw blades and hidden in the middle was a like new Freud Diablo 60 tooth blade. There is some surface rust where another blade had been on top with moisture in between. How should I go about cleaning this off without scratching or compromising the blade. It is not painted except around the outside and teeth. Will get pics soon. Thanks. 

P.S. should I put this on my table saw or chop/miter saw. I currently have a 40 tooth blade on the table saw and even less than that (I think) on the chop saw. It is made for either or. Thanks again from VT!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

To get the rust off the blade I would just take some steel wool and scrub it off. If it is rusted really bad I would put some navel jelly on it let is sit rinse the jelly off and then wipe off the rust. For a miter saw unless your are cutting framing lumber you want the blade with the most teeth on your chop saw. The more teeth that there are the cleaner the cut will be. I have a 80 tooth on my chop saw and it levels glass smooth cuts with almost no tear out.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I soak my blades in paint thinner. Kerosene or diesel fuel will also work. Lacquer thinner works too. Any of these will soften the rust and it will rub right off. This soaking also softens the pitch build up. I use 3M scouring pads or a brass bristle brush to clean the crud off.


----------



## nwl1995 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are pics of each side. You can see the tooth lines and arbor hole where the other blade was. The kerosene or diesel won't take off the paint or coating of any kind? How should I prevent the rust rom coming back?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

No more rust than you have I would ignore it. The first time you have the blade sharpened the sharpening shop will clean all of it off for you.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

one thing is that if the paint comes off it is fine it wears off anyways after a little bit of use so you shouldent be worried about that.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Once you get the blade cleaned up, keep it at room temp and in a dry shop. Blades get rusty when they are subjected to freezing weather where frost gets on them and creates moisture between the stack and can't evaporate off. Like the other guys said, don't worry about the name label, the paint thinner won't hurt the blade, and yes, if you just use that blade the rust will wear off. Remember the trick to soak your blades to get the pitch off once in a while. The pitch creates heat as you saw, which reduces the life of the carbide tips.


----------

